# Platinum white HM X Platinum gold HM



## Kitkatfizzy (Dec 12, 2015)

So I finally decided that my pair is ready to mate. I got them in a 5 gallon tank at 78 degrees with an Indian almond leaf. The male has already made a decent sized nest under the leaf. I just released the female. He's flaring like crazy and she's running away from him, I'm assuming that's normal though lol


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

You might wanna crank the temperature up to 80, just to make sure it's warm enough. Also, I'm assuming that you have all your necessary food cultures ready to go? Brine Shrimp Hatchery set up? Medicines on stock?


----------



## Kitkatfizzy (Dec 12, 2015)

I have infusoria and Aquarium salt. Any additional medicine is a quick drive away


----------



## Kitkatfizzy (Dec 12, 2015)

Nimble said:


> You might wanna crank the temperature up to 80, just to make sure it's warm enough. Also, I'm assuming that you have all your necessary food cultures ready to go? Brine Shrimp Hatchery set up? Medicines on stock?



^^^^^


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you have a brine shrimp hatchery, as well as several weeks' supply of brine shrimp eggs? Those fry are only going to eat infusoria for about a week before they'll be wanting something more substantial. You'll want to set that up about 2 days after they become free swimming, as it can take around 36 hours for the brine shrimp to be ready to harvest.

Do you have transitionary foods for after they're weaned off of brine shrimp? After about 8 weeks, you'll want to start feeding them things like beef heart gel, as well as micropellets like Golden Pearls.


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I keep two small bowls with bubblers in them for my BBS hatchery. I put about 1/4 teaspoons in the first bowl a day before I run out of newly hatchedBBS in the other one. Mine take about 24-30 hours to hatch,so every other day pretty much I clean out one bowl, that way, I always have newly hatched BBS everyday


----------

